
Tell HN: Apparent AWS Issues - jlgaddis
FWIW, there are two separate threads [0] [1] on the <i>outages</i> mailing list [2] (starting at ~1719 UTC) discussing AWS issues.<p>status.aws.amazon.com [3] reports everything is normal, however.<p>There&#x27;s also been reports of more widespread issues, affecting Youtube, Reddit, and Twitter.<p>[0]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;puck.nether.net&#x2F;pipermail&#x2F;outages&#x2F;2016-April&#x2F;008942.html<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;puck.nether.net&#x2F;pipermail&#x2F;outages&#x2F;2016-April&#x2F;008943.html<p>[2]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;puck.nether.net&#x2F;mailman&#x2F;listinfo&#x2F;outages<p>[3]: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.aws.amazon.com&#x2F;
======
jlgaddis
Sorry, clickable links:

[0]:
[https://puck.nether.net/pipermail/outages/2016-April/008942....](https://puck.nether.net/pipermail/outages/2016-April/008942.html)

[1]:
[https://puck.nether.net/pipermail/outages/2016-April/008943....](https://puck.nether.net/pipermail/outages/2016-April/008943.html)

[2]:
[https://puck.nether.net/mailman/listinfo/outages](https://puck.nether.net/mailman/listinfo/outages)

[3]: [http://status.aws.amazon.com/](http://status.aws.amazon.com/)

------
jlgaddis
FYI, looks like AS200759 leaked routes to Hurricane Electric and that's what
caused the transient connectivity issues:

[https://linode.statuspage.io/incidents/d20rq8qhh8v7](https://linode.statuspage.io/incidents/d20rq8qhh8v7)

